
US Navy Laser Weapon System (LaWS) Live Firing Onboard USS Ponce AFSB(I) - McKittrick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REHt44BuASk#t=72
======
Vladipoteur
It is only 30 kilowatt for the moment... let see the next upgrade to 15 kw!

